# Butt out



## zualio

Butt out means stay out of our conversation that is said to a third party butting in a conversation that is meant for 2 people.
How is that said in Tagalog?


----------



## apsicle

Let me give it a try: 

a. Huwag kang makisali sa usapan.
b. Huwag kang makisawsaw.
c. Huwag kang makialam. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## niernier

If I am not mistaken, that should be spelled as 'butt out' which means not to meddle in other people's affairs or conversation.

This is none of your business, so just *butt out*!
_Wala kang pakialam dito, kaya huwag kang *sumabat*!_

I'm not asking for your opinion so just *butt out!*
_Hindi ko hinihingi opinyon mo, kaya wag kang *makisabat*!_



apsicle said:


> Let me give it a try:
> 
> a. Huwag kang makisali sa usapan.
> b. Huwag kang makisawsaw.
> c. Huwag kang makialam.
> 
> Hope that helps.



Let me add:

d. Huwag kang makisabat!
e. Huwag kang sasabat-sabat! 


maki- is a social verb prefix.


----------

